# Painting Wheel Arches



## Tommo. (Aug 8, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right section... apologies if not!

I'm in the process of removing the suspension from my car to give it a bit of a refresh, so decided whilst at it, I might as well try and remove the last 10 years of dirt/road grime from the wheel arches.

It has since become apparent that Renault were a bit lazy when painting my car! As you can see from the photograph below...


1111 by tomcollier930, on Flickr

So what I'm wondering is how do I go about giving the wheel arches a lick of paint and what products are recommended?


----------



## juicy (May 2, 2015)

I think with it being there right where you can't see you should be able to get away with spray can paint with colour code match, 
might be wrong though as new to this but it's that out the way you haven't noticed lack of paint how much are people going to notice paint when you put it there?
not much so doesn't need perfect job


----------



## hansen123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I wouldn´t paint it, especially not with spray cans.

The renaults are painted with epoxy/stone chip coat and the only thing you really are achiving is spraying a weaker paint over it that most likely will flake cause of the "movement" the underlaying coat is designed to handle and then let moisture inside and sit there.

If you are really set on doing something, i would spray it with a wax/underbody coat or something (usually black stuff) that at least offer a little protection.

There is a reason renaults don´t actually rust in the under carriage. There is at least thousands and thousands between i see small rust formation on work.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you are keeping it original (I guess its a Clio Trophy) I would leave as is, just keep it clean.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If you going to cover it the black plastic wheel arch liner i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

wouldn't spray it mate, just treat the area with this stuff, you won't regret buying it!

http://www.bilthamber.com/dynax-uc


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

just keep it clean/factory do not spray it


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

+1 for the bilt hamber dynax !


----------



## Tommo. (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi all, apologies, I've not managed to get on here much recently and so hadn't saw your replies until now.

It seems the general consensus is to leave it as is, so that's exactly what I'm going to do. 

Chicane - will have a look into the Dynax-UC, Bilt Hamber make some awesome products! How long would something like that last?


----------

